# Happy Holiday Canadians



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:canada::canada:Happy May 24 ("24" because you have to have a 24 pack of beer on hand ) For those of you who don't know , we still celebrate Queen Victoria's birthday. And it falls on the closest Monday to the 24th in Canada We'll take it . Normally we're camping but with all the wet weather in the past month, my lawn and outdoor work hasn't been done. So I stayed home this long weekend. Just wondering how many Canucks are on the forum? Speak now or forever hold your peace. lol


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Yay for holidays! My boss gave us Friday off too, so 4 day weekend! And the Brodester let me sleep in until 7:30 this morning!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Have a great long weekend.Happy holiday!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

clare said:


> Have a great long weekend.Happy holiday!


And thanks to Jolly Ole England for giving us this well needed holiday.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

misstray said:


> Yay for holidays! My boss gave us Friday off too, so 4 day weekend! And the Brodester let me sleep in until 7:30 this morning!!


 greetings', hey you might need more than a 24 with four days off. ound:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL I'm a bad Canadian who doesn't like beer! ha ha


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

misstray said:


> LOL I'm a bad Canadian who doesn't like beer! ha ha


Well ,you could always get 4 sixpacks of coolers. LOL


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh Happy Day, all you Canadians out there.


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

Happy holidays everyone in Canada. We usually go camping as well, but it is waaay to wet to go - or get anything done outside. And this is the one holiday weekend when alcohol is actually banned in provincial parks here in Saskatchewan. So a better chance of the 24 beer staying at home:biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hav Mom said:


> Happy holidays everyone in Canada. We usually go camping as well, but it is waaay to wet to go - or get anything done outside. And this is the one holiday weekend when alcohol is actually banned in provincial parks here in Saskatchewan. So a better chance of the 24 beer staying at home:biggrin1:


 Yeah same here. What a stupid discriminatory rule. Just because it is a common weekend for young adults in school, to be out there , they ban alcohol this weekend in provincial parks. We usually smuggle it in. But boy you don't want to get caught.


----------

